# Hubam Clover ship price



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bees will forage hubam for sure. The question is will it grow well in your soil and climate and do you have enough to make any difference. I've never bought less than 50 lbs of clover seed at a time and usually not less than 250 lbs of clover seed at a time... In the last two weeks I bought 800 lbs of clover seed, some hubam, some white sweet, some yellow sweet, some white dutch, some alfalfa, some birdsfoot trefoil, some hairy vetch... it's hard to plant enough to make much difference...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes it does depends on the climate and soil we have locally.
I think it is how many hives per acre you have. Let's say for 3 hives with
10 acres all planted then there will be a big difference. Of course when there
is a drought then nothing will be produced. I still think this year will be a good one.
What is the good source to buy the Hubam at 50 lbs?


----------

